
Vermeer as Scientist - dnetesn
http://www.the-tls.co.uk/tls/public/article1653131.ece
======
zeckalpha
A neat documentary film about Tim Jenison, mentioned in the article:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim's_Vermeer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim's_Vermeer)

~~~
marincounty
Ever since that documentary, I look at paintings differently. I look at my own
drawing in a different light. I'm using a light box, sometimes, for the
initial outline, and not feeling like a complete cheater. Actually, I still
feel like a cheater.

Sometimes, the only art I can completely trust is Modern Art. Then there's
that documentary of the young painter Marla Something. Young/child NY artist
what painted some great works--with maybe the help of her parents?

~~~
oilywater
Art works best in the context of problem solving.

When you are drawing, you should be thinking of what problem are you trying to
solve, is it a light one, is it a color one. This gives you some grading
scale, an ability to see how well you progress through time.

Now, when it comes to problem solving you need some tools, if you want those
tools to be your hands and eyes only, there are some limitations to what
problems you can reach and solve.

So, I'd really not call it cheating, it's that without some tools you can't
accomplish, or can hardly accomplish anything more complicated.

------
huuu
Does anyone know an example of the lens effects Vermeer painted?

I know a painter who paints depth of field from pictures he takes. But the
lens effects of Vermeer are unknown to me.

~~~
CyberDildonics
It's called chromatic aberration. Cheaper lenses will show the effect more.
Basically different frequencies of light end up with different optical
densities which create different refractive indexes, separating them like a
prism.

------
marincounty
I keep getting a few seconds on the page, then a 404?

